# Happy 4th of July everyone



## Runningwolf (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## jtstar (Jul 3, 2011)

Everyone have a fun and safe forth of July


----------



## Julie (Jul 3, 2011)

Happy 4th


----------



## Tom (Jul 3, 2011)

Have a SAFE 4th!


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 3, 2011)

Happy 4th of July to all of you as well and a *BIG THANK YOU* to all of those who serve and have served keep us free!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 3, 2011)

Happy 4th.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 3, 2011)

What have you all been drinking???? Its not the 4th yet!!! LOL just kidding Y'all, everyone hav a great 4th weekend!!!! Figures its aining here though!


----------



## jtstar (Jul 3, 2011)

Wade E said:


> What have you all been drinking???? Its not the 4th yet!!! LOL just kidding Y'all, everyone hav a great 4th weekend!!!! Figures its aining here though!



We are all over here at the club house we heard there was a party going on and when we got here Buford and his girl friend had started with out us


----------



## Flem (Jul 3, 2011)

Have a great 4th. Be safe.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 3, 2011)

Wade E said:


> What have you all been drinking???? Its not the 4th yet!!! LOL just kidding Y'all, everyone hav a great 4th weekend!!!! Figures its aining here though!


 

That was my thought Wade. These guys must have begun the celebration early!

HAPPY 3RD OF JULY! Soon to be the Fourth.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Jul 3, 2011)

Wade E said:


> What have you all been drinking???? Its not the 4th yet!!!



Nothing Yet, I have been firing my Cannon. 

Keeps the neighbors firecrackers in check, I can rattle their windows


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd like to hear more about this cannon as all I have is a potato gun


----------



## Dugger (Jul 3, 2011)

Hope you folks all have a good and safe day tomorrow.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Jul 3, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I'd like to hear more about this cannon as all I have is a potato gun




Since I am sure someone will demand photographic evidence Here you go.















It fires 10ga Black Powder blanks Its about 121 DB


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 3, 2011)

That is so cool. I got to have one of those.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 3, 2011)

Very cool!!! How many grains do you pack, 50?


----------



## Airplanedoc (Jul 3, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Very cool!!! How many grains do you pack, 50?



8 Dram of FFg Black Powder About a Tablespoon


----------



## tonyt (Jul 3, 2011)

Airplanedoc, are you sure you're not from Texas? Happy 4th y'all.


----------



## jtstar (Jul 3, 2011)

you want to go deer hunting


----------



## grapeman (Jul 4, 2011)

One year I got out the 50cal black powder rifle and was blasting that one the fourth and one of the neighbors came over bit*chin bout the noise of a gun. Said it was scaring her little girl. We had been firing it in our own pine forest at a tree. I can imagine what she would say about your canon.


----------



## pwrose (Jul 4, 2011)

Isn't the hangover not supposed to happen until the 5th. I should have never started so early

Happy 4th everyone
Hopefully not everyone is under the burning ban we are, maybe we will still have the fireworks show.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Jul 4, 2011)

tonyt said:


> Airplanedoc, are you sure you're not from Texas? Happy 4th y'all.



Nope Michigan momentarily stuck in the PRC (peoples Republic of Chicago) aka illinois


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jul 4, 2011)

That cannon is awesome. I always wanted one. That has to be a better way to celebrate the 4th than fireworks. Thats one big firework in it's self.

HAPPY FOURTH EVERYONE...and be safe


----------



## tonyt (Jul 4, 2011)

Airplanedoc said:


> Nope Michigan momentarily stuck in the PRC (peoples Republic of Chicago) aka illinois



Remember, thanks to what we celebrate today we get to vote again in 16 months. In fact because of what we celebrate today you can live in the PRC and me in Texas, more than a State, but a "state of mind."


----------

